# which wheel sealant?



## V5Bug (Feb 7, 2019)

hi, im just half way though polishing up a set of 3sdm 0.05s . i now need to think about what im going to put on the to protect them and stop them tarnishing . 

i have asked a few people and they all use different things like c5, poor boys wax, 9h and other brands. 

as i have put quite a lot of work in to them i dont want to really sit there trying out all different ones.

any recommendations? 

thank you


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use FK1000p

Massive tin and very well priced :thumb:

I also use TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal too , very good!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fk1000p for cheap and easy

Cquatz dlux for durable 

Swissvax autobahn for glam


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve got Raceglaze wheel sealant and am very pleased with it, so easy to use and gives great finish. 

Also used car plan no 1, poor boys wheel sealant, AG HD wax


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Also a raceglaze user and very happy with it


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Previous FK1000p user which I rated before trying wowo's crystal sealant and haven't touched 1000p since. 

Super durable at around 8 months and it's a simple spray and wipe application.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

My 0.05's wear 2 coats of C5 and a coat of race glaze wheel sealant 

after every 2 washes I give them a spray with AF aquacoat


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've just applied Infinity wax Ghost Wheel Sealant and it's left my wheels looking superb. Having not used a specialist wheel sealant before I can't compare but am well impressed with both the cleaning power of Infinity Wax Incinerate and followed with the gloss and protection given by the Ghost wheel sealant.

Harry


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I used Bilt Hamber DSW on mine yesterday as I didn't have a specific Wheel Sealant. 

Should give some protection to the alloys in lieu of a specific product.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Wowo's Crystal sealant is brilliant on wheels.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have some KKD R-EVOLVE on after i had c5 on another car

am pleased so far with KKD but only had it on for 4 months so far


----------

